# Painting bee box ???



## Lou from Export (Aug 16, 2015)

I would like 2 or 3 opinions --- Do you paint the inside of your bee boxes or just the outside ? I hesitated posting a new thread but cant find this anywhere


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

Just paint the outside


----------



## hvacrich0 (Aug 25, 2014)

I painted both sides of some of my inner covers and the bees ate the paint off and I ended up with red honey.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Dan the bee guy said:


> Just paint the outside


Just the outside, let the wood soak up and stabilize the moisture.


----------



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

Sometimes people will paint the edges too but you do risk having them stuck together like a window that has been painted shut.

You don't necessarily need to paint them. You can apply a clear finish as well such as Cuprinol or similar.

If you only have a few hives you can get creative too.....if that's your thing.


----------



## Lou from Export (Aug 16, 2015)

THANK YOU ALL , LOU - FROM EXPORT PA .


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

paint the outside. i like to keep the edges painted also, yes the paint can stick the edges together. propilis also sticks boxes together. the last time i gave my bees a big lecture about cutting back on too much propolis they ignored me. if old hives are looked at with the edges not painted you will see that the edges is where the rot starts... 50 years ago usda highly recomended painting the inside with a "GOOD LEAD BASED PAINT"' times have changed. in drier climates painting inside while not suggested, would likely not be all that bad. i believe the bees prefer the inside as bare wood. some dip the boxes i was never thrilled with this. i am always repainting tops and bottoms. i like to put them away ready to reuse.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Lou!


----------

